
Interactive Polarized Light Waveforms Tutorial - adamnemecek
https://www.microscopyu.com/tutorials/polarized-light-waveforms
======
ajpikul
What techs did they use to build that demo?

~~~
adamnemecek
[https://threejs.org](https://threejs.org) it seems

